# EGR valve



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Has anyone on here had a problem with the ERG valve. Our son in law has just had a big problem with his and had to be taken to a local garage. Lucky the garage was owned by a friend, when they investigated it turned out to be the ERG valve. They decided between them to blank off the valve and now find out that the vehicle runs better and has been said that the MPG will improve. Any comments.


Keith


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

EGR valves are a common source of problems on modern diesel engines, mainly because they clog up with soot and stick open or closed.
They are part of the emission control system and recirculate the exhaust gas to be recombusted to reduce emissions.
Removing them is a popular mod with some engines and many claim it improves performance. The problem is that removing or modifying it will affect the exhaust emissions and could lead to MOT failure.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

gaspode said:


> EGR valves are a common source of problems on modern diesel engines, mainly because they clog up with soot and stick open or closed.
> They are part of the emission control system and recirculate the exhaust gas to be recombusted to reduce emissions.
> Removing them is a popular mod with some engines and many claim it improves performance. The problem is that removing or modifying it will affect the exhaust emissions and could lead to MOT failure.


All that and engineers I have spoken to regard them as the spawn of Satan for what they do to the internals of diesel engines.

They are _supposed_ to reduce combustion temperatures under low poad conditions and so reduce the production of NOX.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NOx

However reducing one problem has the unintended result of causing other ones.

A bit like particulate filters they tend to give most problems on vehicles that are pootled around too gently. A good boot every so often can help no end.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Gaspode and Stanner.

Useful info for when mine goes wrong again.

Stanner - I take your point, but I do try to avoid low poads whenever possible . . . but sometimes the temptation gets the better of me! :lol: :lol:

Dave

_(Sorry. I know I should have had a sense of humour bypass long ago!!  )_


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm fed up with people on this forum taking the liss as soon as anyone makes a simple typo.


----------



## Debbie10 (Jun 19, 2011)

We used to own a Mazda Bongo and used the Bongo Fury Forum, there were often issues with the EGR valve on Bongos, so quite a bit of info on there.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

sooty10 said:


> Has anyone on here had a problem with the ERG valve. Our son in law has just had a big problem with his and had to be taken to a local garage. Lucky the garage was owned by a friend, when they investigated it turned out to be the ERG valve. They decided between them to blank off the valve and now find out that the vehicle runs better and has been said that the MPG will improve. Any comments.
> 
> Keith


what chassis make?


----------

